# Daemon Prince of Tzeentch



## andrei_dmitri (Apr 11, 2010)

Hullo,

Been a long time since I've posted anything so I thought I'd throw up a couple pics of one of the Daemon Princes for my Tzeentch army. I just recently finished painting him up and would like to know what you all think.



















That's it for now. I've still got two more to paint so theoretically, I ought to have more up sometime in the distant future.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

WOOOT! Tzeentch! this pleases Daking :biggrin: i like the overall look, the blue skin is particluarly interesting, i do think the sword could use a little something to make it seem lesss "blocky" if you get what i mean, the sudden blocks of yello on it strike me as odd xD either way a decent model, have some rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Give him a good dose of asurmen blue wash on the blue skin areas. I think that would help tie the various flesh tones togetjer and give it a more natural look(for a demon at any rate)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Shaantitus. Right now the drybrushing is very harsh and there are very noticeable brush strokes. A wash, either blue, or blue mixed with black, would take the edge of the harsh quality.

Also you have some serious mold line issues. Running down the front and back of both the arms and the legs. These really take away from the over all appearance of the model. Get some diamond files and makes sure you take the extra time to take care of cleaning your models properly. It really can make all the difference to the finished product. 

Other than that I like the color scheme and I think if you tweek things just a bit with a wash, and maybe an extra highlight on the purple bone ridges and claws you will have a neat looking model there.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Give him a good dose of asurmen blue wash on the blue skin areas. I think that would help tie the various flesh tones togetjer and give it a more natural look(for a demon at any rate)


That would be my good tip as well. You take a look at my possessed here and I will try and get my DP uploaded sometime soon.  This is the work with blue and purple washes. :biggrin:

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/...sorder/EmperorsChildren1stPossessedSquad3.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/...order/EmperorsChildren1stPossessedSquad17.jpg

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/... Disorder/EmperorsChildren1st10-ManSquad5.jpg
http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=EmperorsChildren1st10-ManSquad6.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/...Disorder/EmperorsChildren1st10-ManSquad20.jpg

But have some + rep for the nice model there dude!


----------



## Black Rage (Mar 1, 2011)

I think you should made the sword a staff. Can you convert him even more so he has a bird head.


----------



## andrei_dmitri (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, with this guy I'm just going for a basic looking DP. The first DP I bought was the old metal one which I've converted to have wings and a bird head. I'm still working on it but I'll start painting it soon. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

